#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  zen buddhism - in search of self

## Kamal

Красивый фильм о жизни южнокорейского монастыря
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEaEIhjRq0w

----------

